

Business in 1993, 2013 & 2033 - AdamJBall
http://www.conceptcupboard.com/blog/2013/05/business-on-the-go-past-present-and-future/

======
zwieback
1993 was best because there were secretaries. Now our phones are assigning us
meaningless busywork and nobody keeps our manners in check.

